# Samsung un75f6400 vs Sony 70" R550



## gigging (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello,

My seating distance will be 10-11 feet in a pitch black room. I'm wanting the best picture quality while watching blu ray movies. I seem both these sets, but only in a store enviroment. I was wondering what others thought that have seen these sets. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't offer advice regarding Sony TVs as I have never owned one, but I have been very satisfied with Samsung in terms of picture quality, reliability, and functionality. They will be first on my list to consider when the time comes to buy another TV.


----------

